# Water Cooled Lian Li O11 Dynamic EVO Project Build



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2022)

Hello all,
So decided to abandon my earlier project as that was pretty much already done and I had a new case coming in that had more water cooling potential such as a distro plate, etc.  So this is where this project currently sits.

The PC is running with my old setup from the H7 Flow case.  However, I'm going to drastically change some things.  I have an ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero motherboard arriving hopefully early next week which helps me tremendously because my current CH VI board does not have 3-pin A-RGB headers, so I have to add more cables and stuff by using the Deep Cool RGB converters. So that alone should help me clean up the wiring just a tad.

Now, for the components, I want to get the following and I'm looking for suggestions, so please let me know what you think and/or suggest.

I need:
-Front or side distro plate for the case, can't find any in stock anywhere, only for regular Dynamic case (Lian Li O11 Dynamic EVO)
-CPU water block
-Radiator (Looking to mount a 360mm up top)
-Fluid
-Hard Tubing (never bought, so any that you guys recommend?)
-Any tools for doing hard tubing (already have a heat gun)

Parts Enroute:
-ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero Motherboard

But just to get some pictures going, this is how the build sits now with the AIO, this is how it'll stay until I take it apart again once I have all the custom water cooling parts.  I did use some black tape to cover off the side of the motherboard tray for now as I am eventually going to add fans there, but for now, since I'm not using it figured I'd block it off and put some cables behind it.  Yes, it's ghetto, but it's only temporary till the build is finished.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Aug 27, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hello all,
> So decided to abandon my earlier project as that was pretty much already done and I had a new case coming in that had more water cooling potential such as a distro plate, etc.  So this is where this project currently sits.
> 
> The PC is running with my old setup from the H7 Flow case.  However, I'm going to drastically change some things.  I have an ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero motherboard arriving hopefully early next week which helps me tremendously because my current CH VI board does not have 3-pin A-RGB headers, so I have to add more cables and stuff by using the Deep Cool RGB converters. So that alone should help me clean up the wiring just a tad.
> ...



I'm not a water block guru but EK's older water block is still on sale.  I'm using it currently and have no complaints.





This person in the link below seems to make distroplate for Lian Li O11 Dynamic EVO in both single and dual D5 designs.  Seems quite interesting.  I almost got one for my original 011D but I didn't want to give up my front glass but his designs seem to be a bit better than EK's in terms of placement of ports and pump.








						PC Water Cooling | Radikult Custom
					

Radikult Custom makes one-of-a-kind water reservoirs for your water cooling needs. Whether it be for work or gaming computers, our specialized reservoirs will enhance the look and performance of your PC.




					www.radikult-custom.com


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> I'm not a water block guru but EK's older water block is still on sale.  I'm using it currently and have no complaints.
> View attachment 259538
> 
> 
> ...


As far as the water block that is a sweet deal.  Was looking at some monoblocks for my board.  Not sure if monoblocks are worth it or not over a traditional CPU water block.  Any input on that?

As far as the reservoir, just a few minutes ago I ordered a Bykski (did I get that right?).  Only one I could find in stock and comes with a pump, albeit a DDC one.  But the reviews I did find, as long as the pump doesn't run hot don't tend to give issues usually.  I've owned plenty of DDC pumps in the past and have had no issues either. But thanks for the link, this is definitely something I'll keep in mind if for some reason I'm not happy with the purchase.  EK is out of stock and it costs an arm and a leg anyways


----------



## A Computer Guy (Aug 27, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> As far as the water block that is a sweet deal.  Was looking at some monoblocks for my board.  Not sure if monoblocks are worth it or not over a traditional CPU water block.  Any input on that?


If your VRM heat output and heatsinks are good I wouldn't bother with a monoblock unless you really like the aesthetic especially with the RGB.  I did it specifically with my ASRock Master SLI/ac for better VRM heat management (plus it was on sale 50% off at the time) but that board had crap VRM's.  Since it's a larger mass it soaks up more heat but it was a bit of a pain to get on and off when I needed to do a CPU swap or clean the block.  One thing I didn't like was the monoblock didn't have full IHS (you should check for this) coverage on my CPU which I think would have helped a little bit but otherwise it just worked fine.  The velocity has full coverage on the IHS and I have no complaints although it's not the breadwinner of water blocks as far as I know but if you get it on sale that's a win against more expensive blocks in my opinion.  The shipping cost however might be PITA so I would shop around and don't spend an obscene amount on a block if you don't have to.


Chicken Patty said:


> As far as the reservoir, just a few minutes ago I ordered a Bykski (did I get that right?).  Only one I could find in stock and comes with a pump, albeit a DDC one.  But the reviews I did find, as long as the pump doesn't run hot don't tend to give issues usually.


Can you provide a link for what you got?


Chicken Patty said:


> I've owned plenty of DDC pumps in the past and have had no issues either. But thanks for the link, this is definitely something I'll keep in mind if for some reason I'm not happy with the purchase.  EK is out of stock and it costs an arm and a leg anyways


Yea If I had to do-over I would have liked to try https://www.radikult-custom.com/ offerings.  The EK design is mediocre, more expensive, and I think they could have done a much better job to not loose some configuration options with the original 011D case and their distroplate.  I'm not sure if the same applies for the EVO EK distroplate but the EVO also seems to resolve some of the issues with the 011D too.

(sorry for all the edits)


----------



## A Computer Guy (Aug 27, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> I need:
> -Radiator (Looking to mount a 360mm up top)


Depending on the distroplate it might favor a bottom rad (a dual rad hookup top and bottom) so that is something you might consider when planning your tubing routes.


Chicken Patty said:


> -Fluid


I use EK Cryofuel that seems to work well enough and change it once a year.   It supposedly has a 2yr shelf life so I always keep a spare and get a new one when swapping fluid so I always have 1 spare.  I've seen some people complain about it.   I had 1 bad mix once (some kind of debris) but fixed it by running it through a coffee filter so I just always be sure to double check the fluid now before I refill.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> If your VRM heat output and heatsinks are good I wouldn't bother with a monoblock unless you really like the aesthetic especially with the RGB. I did it specifically with my ASRock Master SLI/ac for better VRM heat management (plus it was on sale 50% off at the time) but that board had crap VRM's. Since it's a larger mass it soaks up more heat but it was a bit of a pain to get on and off when I needed to do a CPU swap or clean the block. One thing I didn't like was the monoblock didn't have full IHS (you should check for this) coverage on my CPU which I think would have helped a little bit but otherwise it just worked fine. The velocity has full coverage on the IHS and I have no complaints although it's not the breadwinner of water blocks as far as I know but if you get it on sale that's a win against more expensive blocks in my opinion. The shipping cost however might be PITA so I would shop around and don't spend an obscene amount on a block if you don't have to.


My current board doesn't need the extra cooling, the new board I have en route shouldn't either as it's pretty much an improved version of my board and a newer chipset.  So I think I'll be fine there.  I'll definitely look now into that block that's on sale and see if I find it at the same price where the shipping won't kill me. Monoblock was just something I saw and caught my eye but didn't think I'd need it to be honest and I have plenty RGB already, don't want more hehehe.


A Computer Guy said:


> Can you provide a link for what you got?


Well, I had bought this but for some reason got canceled cause they couldn't charge my card?  I checked my bank and everything was fine, so I took the opportunity and purchased one from the link you sent me from Radikult .  He's close to me so shipping was not expensive and should be relatively quick.  Worked out.  

This is the original one I had bought:








						Bykski Distro Plate for Lian Li O11 Dynamic EVO - PMMA w/ 5v Addressable RGB (RBW) (RGV-LAN-O11-EVO-P)
					

Bykski Distro or distribution plates are a unique way to outfit your cooling loop. These are designed case specific to fit perfectly to create amazing cooling loops and a stunning visual look. Ports are lined up for perfect lines to each cooling device. The Distro plate is engineered to be used...




					www.bykski.us
				





A Computer Guy said:


> Yea If I had to do-over I would have liked to try https://www.radikult-custom.com/ offerings. The EK design is mediocre, more expensive, and I think they could have done a much better job to not loose some configuration options with the original 011D case and their distroplate. I'm not sure if the same applies for the EVO EK distroplate but the EVO also seems to resolve some of the issues with the 011D too.


I did see a video from Radikult and it's impressive what he's done.  I'm excited to receive mine, hopefully later next week.  I'll update here so you can check it out as well


----------



## thesmokingman (Aug 27, 2022)

You don't need or really want a monoblock, especially an EK one given how it's designed. Performance suffers vs individual block, and the vrms on x570 don't get that hot, and you don't have an msi board so all good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2022)

thesmokingman said:


> You don't need or really want a monoblock, especially an EK one given how it's designed. Performance suffers vs individual block, and the vrms on x570 don't get that hot, and you don't have an msi board so all good.


Figured as much, like I said it just caught my eye.  But thank you both for the feedback


----------



## cvaldes (Aug 27, 2022)

I recently took up custom cooling, so my experience is limited to 2-3 builds however I'll offer a few comments. I have two current PCs with custom cooling and the primary one is listed in my System Specs, a Lian Li O11D Mini.

First, I don't have any experience with distribution plates or hard tubing.

I've only used CPU waterblocks from Alphacool and they work fine.

Basically any 360mm radiator will cool a Zen 3 CPU.

Originally, I was cooling my 5900X with an XSPC TX360 (ultraslim, 20.5 mm thick) radiator, plenty of cooling capacity. I reconfigured the components a bit; by vertically mounting my graphics card, I had to lose the top radiator. A rather ordinary side-mounted PrimoChill 240mm EximoSM Ultra radiator (40mm thick) -- repurposed from a previous build -- is still plenty for the Ryzen 9 despite losing 120mm of radiator length and a fan.

In fact, I successfully cooled a 5600X with a PrimoChill 120mm radiator in my decommissioned build.

The Alphacool NexXos ST30 radiator (360mm long, 30mm thick) works fine for cooling my 3080Ti.

The only fluid I've used is distilled water with a few drops of biocide.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2022)

cvaldes said:


> I recently took up custom cooling, so my experience is limited to 2-3 builds however I'll offer a few comments. I have two current PCs with custom cooling and the primary one is listed in my System Specs, a Lian Li O11D Mini.
> 
> First, I don't have any experience with distribution plates or hard tubing.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the feedback.  Not worried about cooling performance much as I know mostly anything will cool it properly. But I do want it to be future proof if later I add in the GPU to the mix. So in that case I rather a 360mm rad or something along those lines. 

For the block was just asking cause I haven't done a custom loop in a while and I know a shit block can make a break a loop as it has happened to me before with an old TT loop I had.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 27, 2022)

Hi,
Once I see someone going for a distro plate all I can say is try not to use to many 90 degree fittings 
The more you use the more noisy you pump will be.
So don't get lazy and use 90's bend your tubing instead your pump will love you for it and allow you to run it full blast and never hear a peep out of it


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 27, 2022)

Hard pipe I don't bother with seeing it makes simple tasks more difficult
Example just changing thermal paste it a major pain.

So I would suggest adding some quick disconnects between water blocks.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 27, 2022)

Mono block if you do use one make sure to prep the back of the case so you can get to all the mounting screws without total disassembly.


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 27, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> Depending on the distroplate it might favor a bottom rad (a dual rad hookup top and bottom) so that is something you might consider when planning your tubing routes.
> 
> I use EK Cryofuel that seems to work well enough and change it once a year.   It supposedly has a 2yr shelf life so I always keep a spare and get a new one when swapping fluid so I always have 1 spare.  I've seen some people complain about it.   I had 1 bad mix once (some kind of debris) but fixed it by running it through a coffee filter so I just always be sure to double check the fluid now before I refill.


Try mayhems XTR, never needs changing, maybe run it through a paper coffee filter after the first year to remove any gunk from the rest of the loop. Two years now and still good as new for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hard pipe I don't bother with seeing it makes simple tasks more difficult
> Example just changing thermal paste it a major pain.
> 
> So I would suggest adding some quick disconnects between water blocks.


What pipe/tubing do you suggest running?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Mono block if you do use one make sure to prep the back of the case so you can get to all the mounting screws without total disassembly.


Probably won't be but thanks for the heads up.  Thank you for all the info by the way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Try mayhems XTR, never needs changing, maybe run it through a paper coffee filter after the first year to remove any gunk from the rest of the loop. Two years now and still good as new for me.


Thank you for the suggestion, will look into it when the time comes


----------



## AM4isGOD (Aug 27, 2022)

I'm using the XL case version with 2x 360mm rads in top/bottom, with CPU and GPU cooled, I'm using EK black tubing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2022)

AM4isGOD said:


> I'm using the XL case version with 2x 360mm rads in top/bottom, with CPU and GPU cooled, I'm using EK black tubing.


Can you post pics of the setup?  Would like to check it out.


----------



## AM4isGOD (Aug 27, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> Can you post pics of the setup?  Would like to check it out.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 27, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> What pipe/tubing do you suggest running?


Hi,
All i use is soft tubing so no idea about hard stuff 
I use some local stuff from modmymods.com

ModMyMods 3/8" ID x 5/8" OD Flexible PVC Tubing - Crystal Clear (MOD-0003) - 3/8” ID x 5/8” OD Soft Tubing - Tubing ModMyMods.com - PC Watercooling Parts and Accessories


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2022)

AM4isGOD said:


> View attachment 259623


That looks good man. Love the red. Thanks for posting. Have any pics with more lighting?  Just looking for ideas.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> All i use is soft tubing so no idea about hard stuff
> I use some local stuff from modmymods.com
> 
> ModMyMods 3/8" ID x 5/8" OD Flexible PVC Tubing - Crystal Clear (MOD-0003) - 3/8” ID x 5/8” OD Soft Tubing - Tubing ModMyMods.com - PC Watercooling Parts and Accessories


Thank you will check it out.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 27, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thank you will check it out.


Hi,
Best water blocks are local as well 
Optimus Advanced Water Cooling


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 27, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Best water blocks are local as well
> Optimus Advanced Water Cooling


Oooo they're spicy all right, I have one 

However in testing TechN Germany was apparently ever so slightly better performance wise.  I suspect they might not be as nice aesthetically or pure build quality though.

Went with Optimus when I built my current system as Brexit was making imports from Germany into UK very difficult.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 27, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Oooo they're spicy all right, I have one
> 
> However in testing TechN Germany was apparently ever so slightly better performance wise.  I suspect they might not be as nice aesthetically or pure build quality though.
> 
> Went with Optimus when I built my current system as Brexit was making imports from Germany into UK very difficult.


Hi,
Yep techN in the eu is a no brainer it's price point and performance is unmatched but yeah I've seen some whack cold plate milling for sure  
USA optimus all the way always good quality.
Thought they had hard tubing to but nope not yet.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 27, 2022)

I was going to get a techn block but no copper version so nope.


----------



## cvaldes (Aug 27, 2022)

One thing to consider is if you will ever want to vertically mount your GPU. If you do, you should pick up the appropriate Lian Li vertical GPU bracket for your case sooner rather than later. At some point they will sell out and there's a good chance Lian Li won't manufacture another batch.

As you've already seen, third-party accessory makers aren't eagerly making more distribution plates for your Dynamic Evo. They're going to focus on the case models that sell the most.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2022)

cvaldes said:


> One thing to consider is if you will ever want to vertically mount your GPU. If you do, you should pick up the appropriate Lian Li vertical GPU bracket for your case sooner rather than later. At some point they will sell out and there's a good chance Lian Li won't manufacture another batch.
> 
> As you've already seen, third-party accessory makers aren't eagerly making more distribution plates for your Dynamic Evo. They're going to focus on the case models that sell the most.


I already grabbed a distro plate last night from Radikult. Arrives the 29th, hopefully that one does me good for a while. And as far as vertically mounting my GPU, don't see myself doing that anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Aug 28, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> Can you post pics of the setup?  Would like to check it out.


If you are getting the EK black tubing make sure you get the correct size fittings for it.  When I did my first build I didn't realize that particular black tubing didn't come in the smaller size of fittings and clear tubing I was starting out with.   So now instead of rebuying all my fittings I'm probably going to go with the cheaper option to compatible size black primochill tubes instead.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> If you are getting the EK black tubing make sure you get the correct size fittings for it.  When I did my first build I didn't realize that particular black tubing didn't come in the smaller size of fittings and clear tubing I was starting out with.   So now instead of rebuying all my fittings I'm probably going to go with the cheaper option to compatible size black primochill tubes instead.


Thanks for the heads up. I usually do pay a lot of attention to that as I've made mistakes like that before.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2022)

Well, just to post a recap.  I got the following parts on the way:

-Radikult Custom Evo S Distro Plate (https://www.radikult-custom.com/product-page/evo-s)
-D5 Pump from Titan Rig (https://www.titanrig.com/ekwb-ek-lo...D=42967&indexName=titan_live_default_products)


This will get the distro plate/pump taken care of.  Once I get them I will fit it into the case and start plotting out what I'll need for fittings, tubing, rad, coolant, etc to finish the loop.  While I have it apart I'll see what else I can get done with cable management, modifications, etc.  Should start having updates Monday or Tuesday when parts start to arrive!


----------



## AM4isGOD (Aug 28, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, just to post a recap.  I got the following parts on the way:
> 
> -Radikult Custom Evo S Distro Plate (https://www.radikult-custom.com/product-page/evo-s)
> -D5 Pump from Titan Rig (https://www.titanrig.com/ekwb-ek-lo...D=42967&indexName=titan_live_default_products)
> ...



I'm using the same pump


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2022)

AM4isGOD said:


> I'm using the same pump


Seems to be a really popular choice.


----------



## AM4isGOD (Aug 28, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> Seems to be a really popular choice.



Can't complain, it is silent, though i don't run it full pelt, rather i think about 40% then ramping up with the temp. Maybe should run it higher all the time, not sure.


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 28, 2022)

AM4isGOD said:


> Can't complain, it is silent, though i don't run it full pelt, rather i think about 40% then ramping up with the temp. Maybe should run it higher all the time, not sure.


I use 30%, and 40% if the cpu hits 70c which is basically never.


----------



## AM4isGOD (Aug 28, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> I use 30%, and 40% if the cpu hits 70c which is basically never.



Mine only goes high if i run stupid things like R23 etc, but gaming it's pretty amazing and GPU does not go over 50c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2022)

Woohoo, the part I'm most excited for, the distro plate


----------



## A Computer Guy (Aug 29, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> Woohoo, the part I'm most excited for, the distro plate
> 
> View attachment 259821


Which  Evo S one did you get?  I see they had a behind glass option for the EVO  which is pretty sweet (and not available for the original 011D) if you wanted to keep your glass.
I can't wait to see the pictures of your installation.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> Which  Evo S one did you get?  I see they had a behind glass option for the EVO  which is pretty sweet (and not available for the original 011D) if you wanted to keep your glass.
> I can't wait to see the pictures of your installation.


I got the behind the glass one.  I wanted the front to have the same finish. I think the one that replaces the whole panel has a slightly different finish to the rest of the case. I can't wait either buddy!


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 29, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got the behind the glass one.  I wanted the front to have the same finish. I think the one that replaces the whole panel has a slightly different finish to the rest of the case. I can't wait either buddy!


Hi,
I'd get some plastic dip to add to all mounting places so you don't get any vibration issues 
A computer guy stated the use of plastic washers isn't an easy if possible task.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I'd get some plastic dip to add to all mounting places so you don't get any vibration issues
> A computer guy stated the use of plastic washers isn't an easy if possible task.


Thank you for the heads up.  I will check that out during install. Definitely don't want that rattling in there


----------



## A Computer Guy (Aug 29, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thank you for the heads up.  I will check that out during install. Definitely don't want that rattling in there


If you can get some close up pictures of the mounting system.  I didn't see any videos showing behind the glass mounting so that will be interesting to see how he designed that.  I expect the mounting in the EVO to probably be better than the original 011D where I had to actually drill out rivets from the case.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> If you can get some close up pictures of the mounting system.  I didn't see any videos showing behind the glass mounting so that will be interesting to see how he designed that.  I expect the mounting in the EVO to probably be better than the original 011D where I had to actually drill out rivets from the case.


He has a video on YouTube where he briefly explains it.  He said you remove some clips or something and then install the bracket. Don't think it involves removing any rivets this time.  Fingers crossed!   ...and yes, I'll get those pics for ya!


----------



## AM4isGOD (Aug 29, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> He has a video on YouTube where he briefly explains it.  He said you remove some clips or something and then install the bracket. Don't think it involves removing any rivets this time.  Fingers crossed!   ...and yes, I'll get those pics for ya!



got a link to the vid please?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2022)

AM4isGOD said:


> got a link to the vid please?


I believe he mentions it in this video. I'm at work now so I can't watch the whole thing but it might be this one. It's also possible I misinterpreted it hahaha.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2022)

Got the Distro plate in today.  Lighting in my house sucks, so I ordered a light so tomorrow I can grab some pictures.  Plate is nice though, can't wait to install it and show it to you folks


----------



## nguyen (Aug 30, 2022)

I build 2 PCs with Lian Li 011D + Bitspower Sedna 011D distro plate in 2018


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2022)

nguyen said:


> I build 2 PCs with Lian Li 011D + Bitspower Sedna 011D distro plate in 2018
> 
> 
> View attachment 259977View attachment 259978


Thank you for sharing!  Those are two very nice builds, great job! I will have pics to post tonight. Hopefully you guys like the direction this project is headed.  

I also ordered some 120 SL Infinity fans.  Love the wireless uni design and how the RGB and power is all in one cable if you use the controller which I did get.  Should keep wiring to a minimum for RGB and PWM which was my least favorite part about this whole RGB shenanigans. Can't wait!


----------



## AM4isGOD (Aug 30, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> 120 SL Infinity fan



Got 3 of these running off 1 fan header which is pretty neat.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2022)

AM4isGOD said:


> Got 3 of these running off 1 fan header which is pretty neat.


It is indeed. Ordered 7 to have all my fans the same.  I'm more excited for that than the build itself


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 30, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> It is indeed. Ordered 7 to have all my fans the same.  I'm more excited for that than the build itself


I think there is still a limit, as each fan will have a certain W draw, and one header can only provide x W before there's an issue. But yeah, cool tech.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> I think there is still a limit, as each fan will have a certain W draw, and one header can only provide x W before there's an issue. But yeah, cool tech.


I'm going to be using 3 per header which I had done before so it should not be a problem. but yes, of course there's is a limit and one we should always keep an eye out for if we don't want to be short a header hehehe


----------



## AM4isGOD (Aug 30, 2022)

Just looked, the SL120 are 5.16w per fan


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2022)

AM4isGOD said:


> Just looked, the SL120 are 5.16w per fan


Should be fine  and thanks for looking that up!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 30, 2022)

Sub'd.
I have used mono blocks on several builds recently.  I have found them to work pretty well.  One big downfall though is the lack of being able to use it in other builds since they are specific for the motherboard.  Hence the reason I have moved away from them in my recent 3960X builds.
Looking forward to you build CP!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2022)

HammerON said:


> Sub'd.
> I have used mono blocks on several builds recently.  I have found them to work pretty well.  One big downfall though is the lack of being able to use it in other builds since they are specific for the motherboard.  Hence the reason I have moved away from them in my recent 3960X builds.
> Looking forward to you build CP!!!


That's something I thought off too and I believe was mentioned earlier too. Sub'd at a good time. I'm installing some stuff today!


----------



## A Computer Guy (Aug 30, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's something I thought off too and I believe was mentioned earlier too. Sub'd at a good time. I'm installing some stuff today!


Don't forget to do some of those sexy plastic peel off photos.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> Don't forget to do some of those sexy plastic peel off photos.


Unfortunately nothing had anything to peel off, but here is the distro plate installed. Tomorrow I'll order the rest of the loop. Need to figure out which radiator I want to go with.  

what do you guys think of it?  I think its a lovely piece!


----------



## A Computer Guy (Aug 31, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> Unfortunately nothing had anything to peel off, but here is the distro plate installed. Tomorrow I'll order the rest of the loop. Need to figure out which radiator I want to go with.
> 
> what do you guys think of it?  I think its a lovely piece!


Awesome.  For some reason part of my brain is working on how to gift my 011D for Christmas so I have an excuse to get an EVO.  It looks like they really engineered the problems and issues out of the original  011D and still managed to add some cool features.  

I can't help but think it might be nice to have a small vertical display panel behind the large unobstructed part of the distroplate and display stats like temps and stuff.  (never mind, just forget I mentioned that.)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> Awesome.  For some reason part of my brain is working on how to gift my 011D for Christmas so I have an excuse to get an EVO.  It looks like they really engineered the problems and issues out of the original  011D and still managed to add some cool features.
> 
> I can't help but think it might be nice to have a small vertical display panel behind the large unobstructed part of the distroplate and display stats like temps and stuff.  (never mind, just forget I mentioned that.)


It truly is an amazing case.  I also removed the HDD Cage from the back and mounted my two HDD's where the side fans go using the supplied plate it brings. So now I got tons of room back there for cables and tidying them up.  

As far as an LCD, that's in the works. Planning one currently to see if I can mount in the rear case fan area.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2022)

P.S., you should totally get the EVO HAHAHAHA


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2022)

Just ordered the rest of the loop. Hopefully it's all compatible, and I'm not missing anything . If not I'll have to exchange/order as I go.

My you know what still hurts.  Atleast they included free lube, I mean lubricant for bending hard tubing


----------



## A Computer Guy (Aug 31, 2022)

I'm not a fan of the EK Duraclear soft tubing.  My first box clouded quickly (like the insides were covered in a white powder) and yellowed fairly quickly although this may have been due to not cleaning my rad well enough.  My 2nd attempt (replaced all tube from my first year) lasted significantly longer maybe 6-8 months before dulling and not looking so great.  I'm switching to an opaque black PrimoFlex (still waiting for it to arrive) while I try to optimize loop flow to reduce pump noise.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> I'm not a fan of the EK Duraclear soft tubing.  My first box clouded quickly (like the insides were covered in a white powder) and yellowed fairly quickly although this may have been due to not cleaning my rad well enough.  My 2nd attempt (replaced all tube from my first year) lasted significantly longer maybe 6-8 months before dulling and not looking so great.  I'm switching to an opaque black PrimoFlex (still waiting for it to arrive) while I try to optimize my loop flow to try and reduce my pump noise.


I'm going to be using the hard tubing, hopefully it doesn't suffer from that. But I bought soft tubing just in case I needed a small portion or something.  Doesn't hurt to have. Or for filling/draining.  

Black tubing would look great!


----------



## A Computer Guy (Aug 31, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm going to be using the hard tubing, hopefully it doesn't suffer from that. But I bought soft tubing just in case I needed a small portion or something.  Doesn't hurt to have. Or for filling/draining.
> 
> Black tubing would look great!


I don't think hard tubing has those problems.  

EK has a very nice drain valve fitting.  In this picture I have an redundant plug on the end of it but you can screw in a compression fitting at the end with a tube which is very handy including if you need to pressure test your system before you fill it.  This is one of the best mods to my loop where before I used to have a heavy and cumbersome ball valve.


----------



## AM4isGOD (Aug 31, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just ordered the rest of the loop. Hopefully it's all compatible, and I'm not missing anything . If not I'll have to exchange/order as I go.
> 
> My you know what still hurts.  Atleast they included free lube, I mean lubricant for bending hard tubing
> 
> ...



Not cheap eh, think i spent over £600


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> I don't think hard tubing has those problems.
> 
> EK has a very nice drain valve fitting.  In this picture I have an redundant plug on the end of it but you can screw in a compression fitting at the end with a tube which is very handy including if you need to pressure test your system before you fill it.  This is one of the best mods to my loop where before I used to have a heavy and cumbersome ball valve.
> 
> ...


I was actually on the fence of getting one and I think I will.  Ordering now. Thank you for the heads up. That indeed seems much easier.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2022)

AM4isGOD said:


> Not cheap eh, think i spent over £600


Nope, right under $500 USD. But they threw in some free stuff and it was 10% off storewide for labor day.  had to take advantage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2022)

D5 PWM pump installed.  Now to wait for the motherboard tomorrow and hopefully by Saturday the rest of the loop.  Can't wait!.  Also need to order some black sleeving to take care of some misc wires such as the pump wires.  Going to do that now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2022)

So, the mother load from Titan Rig full of EK goodness has arrived. They even threw in some free stuff.






Dark Hero VIII X570 ready to drop in




EK block installed




Today's progress, fittings, caps, rad mounted





I ordered two fittings shy of what I needed, brain fart! I ordered another pack of 6 to have some extra for maybe adding GPU later when I upgrade it.  Those get here Sunday.  Tomorrow I will cut and install tubing.  I'll move the fittings around to do the tubing then Sunday when I get the missing ones I'll flush it, and fill it 

Arriving tomorrow I ordered a Samsung Pro 2TB NVMe.  Arriving Tuesday I have a 7"LCD to mount in the rear case fan area (hopefully) to monitor everything. Then Wedneaday I get my 6 Lian Li SL Infinity fans and that is it folks. Build should be done then!

Let me know what you guys think so far. Anything I should change, etc?


----------



## A Computer Guy (Sep 3, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> So, the mother load from Titan Rig full of EK goodness has arrived. They even threw in some free stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha I did that too!


Chicken Patty said:


> Those get here Sunday.  Tomorrow I will cut and install tubing.  I'll move the fittings around to do the tubing then Sunday when I get the missing ones I'll flush it, and fill it
> 
> Arriving tomorrow I ordered a Samsung Pro 2TB NVMe.  Arriving Tuesday I have a 7"LCD to mount in the rear case fan area (hopefully) to monitor everything. Then Wedneaday I get my 6 Lian Li SL Infinity fans and that is it folks. Build should be done then!
> 
> Let me know what you guys think so far. Anything I should change, etc?


Looking nice!
Don't forget to clean your radiator very important!
Do you have a leak tester?  (it's quite handy to use before filling the loop)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2022)

Hahaha tends to happen all the time man, end up a fitting or two short somehow.  
I forgot to order one *knew I was forgetting something). I'll see if I can ghetto rig something tomorrow if not I'll just do some praying hahaha.  And yes, I will be flushing everything with distilled water first


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2022)

Definitely a learning curve.  Took some trial and error but got it done. Now just need to 90º fittings that arrive tomorrow to connect the outlet to the inlet so I can leak test 

I also ordered a Samsung 980 Pro Gen4 NVMe 2TB drive which is already installed. So next stage is leak test so that then I can also flush it and get to the cable management.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 5, 2022)

Hi,
90's ? bite your tongue bend those pipes it looks excellent


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> 90's ? bite your tongue bend those pipes it looks excellent


Thanks bud. Unfortunately I don't have enough pipe left to do two bends.  Just thought it would look much cleaner with the 90° fittings and a short piece of tubing.  But yes, so far super happy with how it's looking.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Sep 5, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was actually on the fence of getting one and I think I will.  Ordering now. Thank you for the heads up. That indeed seems much easier.


FYI on that quantum torque drain value be careful.  It's actually really easy to accidently not close all the way. When closing it be sure it locks flush with it's mounting surface otherwise the value isn't 100% closed.  I just made that mistake today refilling my rig.  Luckily I had a cap on it anyway but when I went to remove the cap to use it elsewhere it started to leak then I realized my mistake.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 5, 2022)

Good job on the build so far CP. My private messages are always open for you, if you need any minor assistance.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> FYI on that quantum torque drain value be careful.  It's actually really easy to accidently not close all the way. When closing it be sure it locks flush with it's mounting surface otherwise the value isn't 100% closed.  I just made that mistake today refilling my rig.  Luckily I had a cap on it anyway but when I went to remove the cap to use it elsewhere it started to leak then I realized my mistake.


Unfortunately I can't fit my drain valve because of the front glass.  Didn't think that through.  Unless I put it on another port?  Not sure if that would work maybe? Haven't looked into that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> Good job on the build so far CP. My private messages are always open for you, if you need any minor assistance.


Of course buddy, and thank you!


----------



## A Computer Guy (Sep 5, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> Unfortunately I can't fit my drain valve because of the front glass.  Didn't think that through.  Unless I put it on another port?  Not sure if that would work maybe? Haven't looked into that.


You might need to get creative and put a T fitting somewhere.  Here is an example but your solution will have to be a different with hard tubing.






If you are putting in a bottom rad (or rad with ports on bottom) that would be a solid mounting point for a T fitting.  Personally I might be afraid to put any heavy fittings in the middle of a hard tubing run but I haven't done HT yet so I'm not sure what kind of weight it can carry unless it's on a vertical run.  I'd look around on the web to see how hard tubers arrange their drain ports.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> You might need to get creative and put a T fitting somewhere.  Here is an example but your solution will have to be a different with hard tubing.
> 
> View attachment 260753
> 
> If you are putting in a bottom rad (or rad with ports on bottom) that would be a solid mounting point for a T fitting.  Personally I might be afraid to put any heavy fittings in the middle of a hard tubing run but I haven't done HT yet so I'm not sure what kind of weight it can carry unless it's on a vertical run.  I'd look around on the web to see how hard tubers arrange their drain ports.


Thing is distro plate is in the front, and front Glas is right in front of it. Even with a T fitting it won't fit.  However I have an EK plug there now and it's in the lowest point of the distro plate and with front glass removed there's nothing in it'd way. I'm thinking I can put it by the sink and remove the cap and it'll drain easily with no mess.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Sep 5, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thing is distro plate is in the front, and front Glas is right in front of it. Even with a T fitting it won't fit.  However I have an EK plug there now and it's in the lowest point of the distro plate and with front glass removed there's nothing in it'd way. I'm thinking I can put it by the sink and remove the cap and it'll drain easily with no mess.


What I am saying is you can use a T fitting probably somewhere on the inside of your loop (preferably at the lowest point).  In my example I have 90 rotary so I can tilt and connect the longer hose to drain but that only works for soft tubing.  I'm not sure of your flow direction but inserting a T somewhere in the lowest portion is an ideal spot for the drain if you want one.  It doesn't have to be in the perfect lowest spot, just enough to make draining and dissembling the loop manageable because you will still have some fluid left it the blocks or rads depending on the orientation of them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> What I am saying is you can use a T fitting probably somewhere on the inside of your loop (preferably at the lowest point).  In my example I have 90 rotary so I can tilt and connect the longer hose to drain but that only works for soft tubing.  I'm not sure of your flow direction but inserting a T somewhere in the lowest portion is an ideal spot for the drain if you want one.  It doesn't have to be in the perfect lowest spot, just enough to make draining and dissembling the loop manageable because you will still have some fluid left it the blocks or rads depending on the orientation of them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 260755View attachment 260756


Yes, that's what I was thinking, in one of those ports.  When I finish the rest of the loop today I will see if I can put it into one of those ports.  Thanks a lot for the pics and the help bud. Always appreciated.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Sep 5, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yes, that's what I was thinking, in one of those ports.  When I finish the rest of the loop today I will see if I can put it into one of those ports.  Thanks a lot for the pics and the help bud. Always appreciated.


Figuring out tubing runs is a fun part.  I spent just a couple of hours alone trying to convince myself how and where to relocate my drain port without having to order more fittings and just use what I had on hand.  Even used some old pieces of soft tubing to test runs and ideas.  Managed to save myself from buying $50 of stuff I didn't need yesterday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> Figuring out tubing runs is a fun part.  I spent just a couple of hours alone trying to convince myself how and where to relocate my drain port without having to order more fittings and just use what I had on hand.  Even used some old pieces of soft tubing to test runs and ideas.  Managed to save myself from buying $50 of stuff I didn't need yesterday.


Hahaha I wasted what more for not thinking stuff through. To my defense I had not done a custom loop in a while.  It happens. Haahah


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 5, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> What I am saying is you can use a T fitting probably somewhere on the inside of your loop (preferably at the lowest point).  In my example I have 90 rotary so I can tilt and connect the longer hose to drain but that only works for soft tubing.  I'm not sure of your flow direction but inserting a T somewhere in the lowest portion is an ideal spot for the drain if you want one.  It doesn't have to be in the perfect lowest spot, just enough to make draining and dissembling the loop manageable because you will still have some fluid left it the blocks or rads depending on the orientation of them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 260755View attachment 260756


Hi,
You might rotate your pump like this image shows it's 90 degrees different than you show might help with the d5 noise.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 5, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> FYI on that quantum torque drain value be careful.  It's actually really easy to accidently not close all the way. When closing it be sure it locks flush with it's mounting surface otherwise the value isn't 100% closed.  I just made that mistake today refilling my rig.  Luckily I had a cap on it anyway but when I went to remove the cap to use it elsewhere it started to leak then I realized my mistake.


Definitely this CP. I have first hand experience.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You might rotate your pump like this image shows it's 90 degrees different than you show might help with the d5 noise.


You mean to put it so the label is upright 100%?  Is that what you mean?


----------



## AM4isGOD (Sep 5, 2022)

Heres how i did my drain valve. it is the lowest point in the loop and even drains the bottom radiator.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2022)

AM4isGOD said:


> Heres how i did my drain valve.
> View attachment 260763View attachment 260764


I don't have a rad in the bottom so I have to find a way to do it on the distro plate somewhere.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 5, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> You mean to put it so the label is upright 100%?  Is that what you mean?


Hi,
Yes


----------



## AM4isGOD (Sep 5, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> You mean to put it so the label is upright 100%?  Is that what you mean?



Does not matter which way up it is.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2022)

Probably just my lack of coffee today so far, but not sure what you guys are trying to tell me about rotating the pump, sorry.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 5, 2022)

Hi,
Computer guy said he's having pump noise
I suggested he try rotating his pump 90 degrees
ATM his pump is with the bar code horizontal




I'm suggesting rotate it like his last example of the distro plate shows which is this rotation showing the bar code vertical
.easiest thing to try.
Will it make any difference no telling.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2022)

Oh gotcha.  For some reason I thought you were telling me to rotate it and I was thinking well that picture is my picture hahaha.  Sorry fellas.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 5, 2022)

Hi,
No problem indeed that is your image so if you have no pump noise


----------



## A Computer Guy (Sep 5, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You might rotate your pump like this image shows it's 90 degrees different than you show might help with the d5 noise.


Yea I think I'm going to try that when I get the chance.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 5, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> Yea I think I'm going to try that when I get the chance.


Hi,
No joy lastly just rma the pump.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Sep 5, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> No joy lastly just rma the pump.


It's been awhile since I looked at the D5 but the output appears omni-directional and guided by the cap.  Why would the rotational orientation of the D5 matter?  









Here is the best picture I can find of the disassembled distroplate.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 5, 2022)

Hi,
Yeah it really shouldn't matter
But what's left beside rma or living with it.


----------



## AM4isGOD (Sep 5, 2022)

How is the plate isolated from the case? i tried a EK plate pup/res in my o11D XL and it was so noisy, it surely need some rubber isolation twixt case and plate.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Sep 5, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah it really shouldn't matter


Ok


ThrashZone said:


> But what's left beside rma or living with it.


 yea pretty much that


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 5, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> Ok
> 
> yea pretty much that


Hi,
You said you couldn't get plastic washers between the distro plate and case 
But maybe some plastic dip and a little paint brush could make it easy to get some cushion between the two.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Sep 5, 2022)

AM4isGOD said:


> How is the plate isolated from the case? i tried a EK plate pup/res in my o11D XL and it was so noisy, it surely need some rubber isolation twixt case and plate.


It's not, it screwed directly to the front of the case.  No pads or anything.  (wasn't in the instructions)
It would be difficult to get some padding in as the tolerances are tight because of my rad distance to the distroplate. (just 2 or 3 mm)
(edit)
I guess a .5 mm pad would work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2022)

I'll let you know if mine is noisy once its running.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 5, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> It's not, it screwed directly to the front of the case.  No pads or anything.  (wasn't in the instructions)
> It would be difficult to get some padding in as the tolerances are tight because of my rad distance to the distroplate. (just 2 or 3 mm)
> (edit)
> I guess a .5 mm pad would work.


Hi,
Yep any one side adhesive door bump would work and at any hardware store will have some.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2022)

So finally finished the loop.  Leak tested it, flushed it, and filled it. Now just need the fans to come in and voila.  Well, there's other stuff but that's what's holding me back from doing more for now. Tomorrow I get black sleeving/heat shrink, and my 7" LCD to see if I can get it mounted in the case. Then fans on Wednesday!


----------



## A Computer Guy (Sep 6, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> So finally finished the loop.  Leak tested it, flushed it, and filled it. Now just need the fans to come in and voila.  Well, there's other stuff but that's what's holding me back from doing more for now. Tomorrow I get black sleeving/shrink wrap, and my 7" LCD to see if I can get it mounted in the case. Then fans on Wednesday!



Nice!  I've never done custom sleeving.  By any chance could you do a step by step in pictures?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> Nice!  I've never done custom sleeving.  By any chance could you do a step by step in pictures?


Well, I don't sleeve each wire independently. I bought the PSU cables already done from Cablemod. The black sleeving I ordered is to sleeve any cable that is already black. What I do for example, The 3 pin PWM or 4 pin I do remove the pins from the connector, and then I sleeve then all in one sleeve, put connector back and heat shrink. I can get pictures but I do it slightly less complicated. Doing actual PSU wires and stuff is too time consuming man haha.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Sep 6, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, I don't sleeve each wire independently. I bought the PSU cables already done from Cablemod. The black sleeving I ordered is to sleeve any cable that is already black. What I do for example, The 3 pin PWM or 4 pin I do remove the pins from the connector, and then I sleeve then all in one sleeve, put connector back and heat shrink. I can get pictures but I do it slightly less complicated. Doing actual PSU wires and stuff is too time consuming man haha.


ok.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> ok.


I'll get you some pics on how I do it though bud in case you want to give it a go some day.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Sep 6, 2022)

Looking at the photos again, one can really feel the clarity of that acrylic.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> Looking at the photos again, one can really feel the clarity of that acrylic.


It's a very nice piece! Happy I got it.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Sep 6, 2022)

How was the pump noise BTW?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> How was the pump noise BTW?


I had only the pump powered on, at full speed it's barely noticeable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2022)

Just a small update, I ordered some open sleeving for some wires and ordered wrong size.  New size is arriving today so I can finish sleeving and finish cable management.  The fans did come in and they are just amazing.  So many less wires than my old RGB fans!


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 8, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> I had only the pump powered on, at full speed it's barely noticeable.


Hi,
Yep must of gotten dud 
I can't hear mine either.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Sep 8, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just a small update, I ordered some open sleeving for some wires and ordered wrong size.  New size is arriving today so I can finish sleeving and finish cable management.  The fans did come in and they are just amazing.  So many less wires than my old RGB fans!


what is the brand and where are you are getting the sleeving from?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> what is the brand and where are you are getting the sleeving from?


I ordered MDPC-X from Titan Rig, but for wires with big connectors that I can't fit throughi ordered from Amazon.Saves me from having to remove connector, etc.  For those wires I can't do, I order open sleeving. Works like a loom, but gives it that sleeved look.  Saves a lot of work. 

Alex Tech 10ft - 1/4 inch Cord Protector Wire Loom Tubing Cable Sleeve Split Sleeving for USB Cable Power Cord Audio Video Cable – Protect Cat from Chewing Cords - Black https://a.co/d/97mHCPU


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 8, 2022)

Hi,
For the record mr patty I was referring to computer guy might of gotten a dud d5 not you so turn that frown upside down


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> For the record mr patty I was referring to computer guy might of gotten a dud d5 not you so turn that frown upside down


Hahaha I know, the frown is because he may have gotten a dud  hahhaa


----------



## HammerON (Sep 8, 2022)

Looking good man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2022)

HammerON said:


> Looking good man!


Thank you sir.  I should hopefully have a bigger update tonight, if not a completed build.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Sep 8, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> ... a completed build.


I said that to myself once two years ago.  ...2 yrs later...  still tweaking and changing stuff.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> I said that to myself once two years ago.  ...2 yrs later...  still tweaking and changing stuff.


Let me rephrase.  "Completed"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2022)

So, I got the PC running last night.  Some things I still have to do such as:

-tidy up 24 pin and PCI-E cables a bit more
-fan controller wiring can be better, I had some issues at first so I had to connect and disconnect wires a bunch and messed it up.  Going to redo today now that it's all sorted 

But so far here it is. Just got late and I had to work early today


----------



## A Computer Guy (Sep 9, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> So, I got the PC running last night.  Some things I still have to do such as:
> 
> -tidy up 24 pin and PCI-E cables a bit more
> -fan controller wiring can be better, I had some issues at first so I had to connect and disconnect wires a bunch and messed it up.  Going to redo today now that it's all sorted
> ...


What screen is that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> What screen is that?


Lamptron HC070


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 10, 2022)

Sweet system @Chicken Patty    

And, as I've said before, it's so great to see you active on TPU again my friend!!!!!!! 

Hell, you're the one that got me into crunching for TPU!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Sweet system @Chicken Patty
> 
> And, as I've said before, it's so great to see you active on TPU again my friend!!!!!!!
> 
> Hell, you're the one that got me into crunching for TPU!


I did what I could for the team and the cause when I was able to.  I'm glad I can still contribute even if not as much as before.  Have you seen my daily post average?  Haha and I've been inactive forever!

And as far as the rig. Thank you!  I'm working on it right now, looking even better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2022)

Alright, so did some more wiring touching up, just small things here and there and here is the finished result of phase 1.  You all didn't think this was the end of this project right? hahahahah So easy....  

Anyways, I think I did a rather good job while keeping functionality.  Sure I could have not used any of the front I/O cables, I could have gone with custom length PSU cables to clean things up further but honestly, it's my everyday PC, I rather keep that functionality.  Overall, I'm happy.

For now they are cell phone pics.  Going to grab my buddies camera soon and snap some better pictures to do it more justice.

EDIT: just noticed that one of the wire combs on the PCI-E cables is higher up, fixed that already but already had taken the pics 









...and of course, the back side.  Even if you can't see it it bothers me if it's not organized.




If you guys have any suggestions and/or comments let me know.  Sure things can be ikmproved on it.


Now if you're wondering, for the next phase I plan on upgrading the GPU when the next gen comes out.  I am still rocking the 2080 Ti.  Whichever GPU I go with next, I will water cool it and add a radiator in the bottom.  So that'll be phase 2.  Then god knows what Phase 3 will be, LN2?


----------



## AM4isGOD (Sep 10, 2022)

Nice, needs a drain valve though.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 10, 2022)

Hi,
Need another shot of the front looks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2022)

AM4isGOD said:


> Nice, needs a drain valve though.


I have one. I can't fit it in the loop but check it.  It's super easy to drain.  I take my rig over to the sink. I remove the drain plug and like two drops is all that comes out. Since I have my drain valve ready I screw it in, then I can drain it properly by removing the fill port so air gets in. Drains in seconds.  Zero mess.  


ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Need another shot of the front looks
> 
> View attachment 261297


What do you mean looks?  like dark?


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 10, 2022)

Hi,
Dark ?
Cool


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Dark ?
> Cool


Oh haha. Yeah no RGB up there. Might add a strip, debating that still.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 10, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh haha. Yeah no RGB up there. Might add a strip, debating that still.


Hi,
The pump swirl on the front is what needs a better image of it's the cool part I originally referred to.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> The pump swirl on the front is what needs a better image of it's the cool part I originally referred to.


I'll get it first you later today bud


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 10, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll get it *for* you later today bud



Fixed that for ya. 

Just giving ya crap bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Fixed that for ya.
> 
> Just giving ya crap bro.


Not even going to edit it.  Hahahaha


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 11, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Fixed that for ya.
> 
> Just giving ya crap bro.


Spoken like a true friend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> Spoken like a true friend.


That's what we do man, that's what we do!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2022)

Hmmm, what could I possibly be doing? 
Phase 2 may have arrived sooner than we thought perhaps?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2022)

Hey guys, I owe you all a picture with the last update.  Got a Asus 1200W PSU and a 3090 Ti vertically mounted.  Looks great but before I do I need to fix an issue I just can't get fixed.

Out of the blue, one RAM stick isn't reacting to any RGB software.  Whether it be Asus Aura, Armory Crate, Trident Z Lighting, anything.  One turns white or whatever I set it to, the other one is just stuck in default rainbow?  Now here is the interesting thing.

If I remove one stick, the remaining stick stops reacting, regardless of the slot I put it in.  Both sticks have to be in for one to work even if I swap them, that one slot is the one reacting to what I do.  So it ain't the RAM sticks itself.  Possible it's a motherboard issue?  It started out of the blue. I was browsing and one switched from static white to rainbow and I caught it with my peripheral.

Any input fellas?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 20, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> Any input fellas?


Tried a CMOS reset>?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> Tried a CMOS reset>?


Yep  No change.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 20, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep  No change.


Cant think of anything else to attempt. All dimm slots work fine sans the ability to adjust lighting?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> Cant think of anything else to attempt. All dimm slots work fine sans the ability to adjust lighting?


Correct, and it's not dependent on RAM stick either.  If I put both in and swap them around it's that one slot that doesn't change which is B2 on my mother board.  If I take one stick out, regardless which stick is in, neither slot reacts to the changes.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 20, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> B2 on my mother board.


So it's strictly B2? All others can change lighting fine? Ok to use A1/B1 pairing and adjust? Pretty much confirming motherboard. Any other rig to test the sticks in?

EDIT 
Also feel free to text me if you wanna. Pretty sure you still got my number


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> So it's strictly B2? All others can change lighting fine? Ok to use A1/B1 pairing and adjust? Pretty much confirming motherboard. Any other rig to test the sticks in?


Only if both sticks are in.  If one is in regardless of slot it doesn't react to the changes


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 20, 2022)

It's not a dead memory channel on the CPU, or you wouldn't get any post when using said slot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> It's not a dead memory channel on the CPU, or you wouldn't get any post when using said slot.


Doubt it


----------



## maxfly (Sep 20, 2022)

Most likely its a software conflict. Try uninstalling/reinstalling but only run what you have to use.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 20, 2022)

maxfly said:


> Most likely its a software conflict. Try uninstalling/reinstalling but only run what you have to use.


Highly doubt that is the case since the hardware controlled lighting is effected.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2022)

Since I had just put this rig together recently I didn't really have much installed yet other than steam and drivers, etc.  So I went ahead and re-installed windows again and that sorted it out.  Something must've gotten corrupted along the way. I had already tried to remove all old HAL files, etc and nothing worked.  Path of least resistance my friends.  Thanks for all the help though!  I'll tidy things up a bit and tomorrow snap some pics for you guys with new card, etc


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 20, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> Since I had just put this rig together recently I didn't really have much installed yet other than steam and drivers, etc.  So I went ahead and re-installed windows again and that sorted it out.  Something must've gotten corrupted along the way. I had already tried to remove all old HAL files, etc and nothing worked.  Path of least resistance my friends.  Thanks for all the help though!  I'll tidy things up a bit and tomorrow snap some pics for you guys with new card, etc


Glad you got it sorted. I should've asked if you were getting lighting on both sticks while in bios and what they were set to.


----------



## maxfly (Sep 20, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> Highly doubt that is the case since the hardware controlled lighting is effected.


Hehehe, armory crate...loves to love you long time lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2022)

I love ASUS hardware, I hate ASUS software


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2022)

So a little update.  I installed Mystic Light from MSI to change the RGB on my MSI 3090 Ti and it happened again.  I re-installed windows and even after the re-install it was still happening. I freaked out, I turned the PC off, and removed power cable and gave it a few seconds for the capacitors to fully discharge.  Plugged it and started it up and I guess that allowed the Aura Chip to reset and now it's working.  Looks like it wasn't ASUS software after all but rather the MSI Center or apps related to it that broke it the first time.  ..and yes, I had installed it the first time around too, guess I didn't put two and two together.

Just in case you guys have this issue or anybody runs across this thread, look into MSI, etc.

Again, thank you fine folks! Had to re-install windows twice in one night, but I did get to the bottom of it!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 20, 2022)

What a pain! Glad you got it sorted out though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2022)

HammerON said:


> What a pain! Glad you got it sorted out though


Indeed and always good to get to the bottom of it.  Prevents from happening again!


----------



## mister_klean (Oct 5, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> I did what I could for the team and the cause when I was able to.  I'm glad I can still contribute even if not as much as before.  Have you seen my daily post average?  Haha and I've been inactive forever!
> 
> And as far as the rig. Thank you!  I'm working on it right now, looking even better.


Lol I would say I am to blame for awakening the chicken patty  
I Started building a pc not too long ago cause this guy enticed me from his builds back in the days when we used to hang out, and it woke my interest and always wanted to some day submerge into the pc world. 
His system is so sweet and he is building an ever sicker one now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2022)

mister_klean said:


> Lol I would say I am to blame for awakening the chicken patty
> I Started building a pc not too long ago cause this guy enticed me from his builds back in the days when we used to hang out, and it woke my interest and always wanted to some day submerge into the pc world.
> His system is so sweet and he is building an ever sicker one now


Shhh... I haven't started the project log yet!


----------



## mister_klean (Oct 5, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> Shhh... I haven't started the project log yet!


Oops my bad !


----------

